# Breathless Agony 114 miles/12k feet... what ride to do 6 days before the event ?



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey all, May 7th is the Breathless Agony ride... first time. I ride in the hills every other day with Saturday being the high milage/high footage day with at least 6K feet and at least 80miles. Living in Southern Cali it's hard not todo hills 

I've been tapering off so i'll be nice and fresh for Breathless, May 7th. Question is, what kind of miles/climbing would you recommend i do 6 days out from the event. I was thinking 5K feet at a nice easy pace, about 50 miles. 

suggestions ?

thanks in advance !


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd do a reasonably hard ride the weekend before, then back off during the week to rest up.
If you can, do a short ride the day before with just a couple short hard efforts to open up the legs. If you can't, don't worry. I've finished well after a 7 hour drive down the day before and no ride.

Good luck and have fun. It's a great ride. Don't miss the burrito feed back at the start (you need to check in there anyhow or you don't get a time).

The beginning parts through town are tricky. Since I'm not from the area, the first couple times I did the ride I followed people who looked like they knew the route.
Don't miss the left turn to JackRabbit trail. That's got some rocky bits but if you plan your line you can avoid the rocks.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I have always gone with the advice that rides 7 - 10 days out can hurt you or help you.
If you're in a building phase, ride hard to see results in 7 - 10 days.
If you're in a tapering stage, ride easy to be refreshed in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

I am registered to do the Breathless Agony also, (first time). Just caught this post as I was walking out the door for my 40 mile ride. Only 2.5k of elavation. Just trying to keep it easy but keep the legs alive for Saturday.

See you Saturday! > Rock


----------

